

Do we still need libraries? - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/12/27/do-we-still-need-libraries?hp

======
webwanderings
I hate headlines like these associated with library stories. Seeing that it is
a debate at NYTimes, makes me cringe more that they chose to headline with the
question (I see this as: Do we need debate page at NYT?).

Civilized human beings need libraries.

